# Escambia 8-11



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Hit the water early this morning. Only had to make it through one rainstorm and then it lifted for the rest of the day. NJD was using his new Mirrodyne Mirrolure and caught several trout on it including one three pounder. We caught redfish all day in the river, including one that was just over the slot. Many more trout and a few bass. Most of the redfish and bass came on spinnerbaits. 

It was not a bad day at all. NJD did me the favor of popping a hook out of my calf. Had a brand new Lucky Craft jerkbait just IMBED a hook into my leg. Man, those hooks are sharp, but did not hurt too bad coming out, I just did not look when he did the "fishing line trick." 

Amarillo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I can't wait until the striper action picks back up.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah, that will be great for both blackwater and escambia. We were talking about it today.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Another good outting for you two. I got to fix a problem on my boat blowing a fuze, so I can get out. It is driving me nuts!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine had the same problem. There was a short in the wiring harness. Had it fixed under warranty and they never told me exactly where it was.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice report. Sorry to hear about the hook. I got one in my foot a few weeks ago. Buried it, had to go to the doc. to get it cut out. Did you keep your slot reds? They sure are tasty blackened.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad he knew the "trick" .............................


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good trip...were you fishing at the mouth of escambia?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

We fished all over the place and very close to the mouth of the river. We fished the thermal canal, alligator bayou, Saultsman's bayou and a couple of other places. Didn't keep any fish, probably should have.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice post have u tried gold spoons for the reds seems to be good for me and is a good search bait for trout reds and bass


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

jflyfisher said:


> Nice post have u tried gold spoons for the reds seems to be good for me and is a good search bait for trout reds and bass


Any suggestions on make and size spoon?

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Normally 1/2 johnson gold spoons work well or a weedless gold spoon such as red ripper.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*gold spoons*



jflyfisher said:


> Nice post have u tried gold spoons for the reds seems to be good for me and is a good search bait for trout reds and bass


I like a little cleo in 1/6 or 1/4 oz in gold on 10# powerpro....i get them from Cabelas...small and cast well into the wind and you can catch reds,specs,stripers ,and bass


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

jflyfisher said:


> I like a little cleo in 1/6 or 1/4 oz in gold on 10# powerpro....i get them from Cabelas...small and cast well into the wind and you can catch reds,specs,stripers ,and bass


I've tried weedless spoons plenty of times, and several different brands and weights, but don't really like how they swim. Also, its hard to get one with a good hook and I end up spending a lot of time just to get a half way decent point. What I do is use a spinnerbait instead. I plan to start using a rattle trap again, a lot, when the weather cools off.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks...little cleo is not wed less but is compact and has single treble...caught trout and 
reds and bass in Escambia river today ...left at 800...to hot by then


----------

